# Sparg93's - Full Lawn Reno, Sprinklers, Soil Pipes - Massachusetts



## Sparg93 (Jul 17, 2020)

Good afternoon everybody, after reading articles on this forum for some time, I'm finally ready to post/document my lawn reno!! Would love to hear your advice along the way as I'm a newb on this one and I'm DIY'ing it.

*Overall Plan:*
1) Full lawn reno
2) Install Sprinkler System
3) Install French drains
4) Proper sump pump install/drainage
5) Existing underground cast iron soil pipe, possible reconnect to downspouts

*Land as of 8/4/20*
- Just purchased house
- "Grass" is more clover & crabgrass then anything else (6k sq ft of grass)
- Soil is somewhat rocky, like cement in some areas, aerated in others
- Almost all grass is under full/part shade, a few very large trees over property
- Lots of issues with unevenness

Below is my plan to attack just the lawn reno. Would love to hear your guidance and recommendations. I'll update the plan below as this thread grows. For machinery, I'm going to rent from Home Depot.

*Lawn Reno Plan*
[Done] 8/2 - Mow, blanket spray glyc across all grass (round 1)
8/x - Order Loam, 12 cubic yards (2 cubic yards per 1k sq ft of grass). Does Loam sound like the right choice?
8/7 - Blanket spray glyc across all grass (round 2)
8/14 - Dethatch and remove all debris, add loam. Should I aerate prior to loam being added? Once I level loam across property, should I till it in? Bag new soil and send out for testing
8/21 - 8/28 Spray glyc across all grass/weeds that come up through soil (round 3)
8/28 - 8/30 Trench, install sprinkler system, french drains, sump lines; re-level soil; results should be in from soil sample
8/30 - Should I blanket spray tenacity?
9/5 - Add seed & milo (roll into soil), peat moss on top. For seed I'm thinking SS6000 (25lbs) + Mazama (5lbs), mixing them together for a slightly greater concentration of KBG. Thoughts on seed? Also, once soil results are in, i'll post for feedback on fertilizers. But with Milo, would 32lbs/2.5sqft be appropriate as bag indicates?

Germination Estimated ~9/23

Days after germination plan:
~14 DAG - Fertilizer Placeholder
~21 DAG - Fertilizer placeholder, add seed where no germination
~21 - 28 DAG - Apply tenacity if weeds coming through, add Milo per bag application rate

I'd love to hear your recommendations/criticisms/ideas so I have a better chance of making this work on the first time out the door. Thank you again for reading this.


----------

